# Fall Mushrooms 14



## super3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Starting to find a few,






Left 7 more to let them grow a bit.


----------



## super3 (Oct 2, 2014)

A few more today.


----------



## esshup (Oct 5, 2014)

Finding any chickens or fall buttons?


----------



## super3 (Oct 13, 2014)

esshup said:


> Finding any chickens or fall buttons?




Buttons,a few but, I like the small ones for stews better than when they open up.

Chickens, the orange ones? Yes a few. Some around here call those I pictured "hen of the woods". 

I have 85-90 lbs. in the freezer now, out of room.


----------



## blueknobbuck (Oct 18, 2014)

anyone care for some bear's head tooth


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 22, 2014)

^nice! Those are kinda rare around here, come across one every now and then. I call em polar bear paws.


----------

